# Radon Slide 150 9.0 HD (2015) Bremsadapter hi



## DerArzt (26. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin in die Runde 

ich habe vor mein Slide auf 203mm umzubauen.
Vorne hat es wunderbar funktioniert.
Die Guide RS mit einem 40mm PM Adapter sitzt perfekt (als Info für alle: die von Werk aus verbauten Schrauben sind zu lang für den 40mm PM. Ihr benötigt die Standart Schrauben).

Mit gehr es um den hinteren Adapter. Ich habe naiverweise mal versucht dort ebenfalls einen 40mmPM zu verbauen, ohne Erfolg.
Weiss jmd. welchen Adapter ich benötige?

Danke!

Marcel


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Mai 2016)

DerArzt schrieb:


> Moin Moin in die Runde
> 
> ich habe vor mein Slide auf 203mm umzubauen.
> Vorne hat es wunderbar funktioniert.
> ...


Du hast hinten eine 180er Bremsscheibe ohne Adapter also bei 200er Bremsscheiben wie bei Sram einen +20mm Adapter oder wie bei Magura einen +23mm Adapter Montiert .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerArzt (26. Mai 2016)

Oh man, eigentlich logisch. 

Radon soll die 203er Scheiben evtl. nicht freigeben (Lt. einer Aussage eines Ladens hier in Hamburg), ist jmd. von Radon hier der das kommentieren kann? 

Grüße


----------



## punki69 (27. Mai 2016)

DerArzt schrieb:


> Oh man, eigentlich logisch.
> 
> Radon soll die 203er Scheiben evtl. nicht freigeben (Lt. einer Aussage eines Ladens hier in Hamburg), ist jmd. von Radon hier der das kommentieren kann?
> 
> Grüße


bodo probst,der entwickler bei radon,hat dir ja schon geantwortet.....
gruß punki


----------



## DerArzt (27. Mai 2016)

ich lerne täglich dazu, fantastisch 
Dann gehe ich davon aus dass es technisch funktioniert, ich bin begeistert.
Sobald ich den Adapter habe, liste ich das hier mal detailliert auf als finale Antwort für alle.

Update:

Hier also meine Konfiguration:

Magura Scheiben 203mm Storm203HC (EAN 4055184013540)
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Bremsscheibe-Storm-HC-6-Loch-p45436/

Post Mount 40mm Adapter für Vorne 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Scheibenbremsadapter-40P-fuer-PM-auf-PM-p29820/

Bei dem vorderen Adapter habe ich eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Sattel und Adapter gelegt weil die Scheibe den Sattel sonst geknutscht hat.

Post Mount 20mm PM7 von Shimano für Hinten
https://www.bike24.de/p13452.html


Ich konnte keine Infos finden dass dies von Radon nicht geduldet wird, daher fahre ich die Konfiguration so.

Hoffe ich konnte auch mal weiterhelfen


----------

